# Fahrradträger leihen Raum Frankfurt am Main !!!dringend!!!



## Survivor_Foerb (19. September 2010)

Halli Hallo
wie man unschwer erkennen kann suche ich einen händler oder sonstiges der im raum frankfurt fahrradträger verleiht. hat da jemand eine idee ? 
benötige einen dachgepäckträger... da ich ihn für wenige tage benötige habe ich keine lust einen zu kaufen.... wäre echt super wenn ihr mir schnell antworten könnt =) hab nur noch einen tag zeit !


mit freundlichen grüßen

fabian


----------



## schneefraese (20. September 2010)

Hi, hätte zwei davon http://www.thule.com/de-DE/PE/Products/BikeCarriers/RoofCarriers/Thule ProRide 591.aspx anzubieten. Die Grundträger für Dein Fahrzeug hast du aber oder? Preisvorstellung->5 Euro je Stück/Tag. Standort Oberursel nähe Hohemark. Bei Interesse PN am Besten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (20. September 2010)

AS in Hofheim - Niederhofheimer Strasse verleiht die Dinger.
Wenn man nach Hofheim reinfährt, aus Kelkheim kommend auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. September 2010)

Autoteile Garth in Neu-Isenburg


----------



## tomtomba (27. September 2010)

wie Friendlyman schon sagte, geh zum AS nach Hofheim, die sind richtig gut sortiert. 
www.as-exclusiv.de
Ruf vorher an, der Platz ist nicht immer besetzt. 
lg 
Tom


----------

